# Welcome to Fear City



## Belushi (May 18, 2015)

Interesting article on New York at its nadir in the seventies in todays Guardian

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...side-story-of-new-yorks-civil-war-40-years-on


----------



## Ming (May 19, 2015)

There's a great documentary called N77 about how rough the place was back then. Documents the start of hip hop/disco/C*bgb's too.*


----------



## 8den (May 19, 2015)

Seems inconvieable that New York would in such of state and it was saved by it's unions.


----------



## yield (May 19, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Interesting article on New York at its nadir in the seventies in todays Guardian
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...side-story-of-new-yorks-civil-war-40-years-on


Thanks for that. 

Why the Bronx burned. NYPost 16/05/10


> But many of these fires were not — as was suggested then and is popular opinion now — caused by a rash of arsons. In fact, there’s a good chance that not even the World Series blaze was intentional. That fire was in an abandoned schoolhouse, there was no insurance policy for anyone to cash in on.
> 
> Hoodlums did not burn The Bronx. The bureaucrats did.


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...f-new-york-elites-burned-down-bronx-joe-mysak


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 19, 2015)

This also covers it... http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cant-Stop-Wont-History-Generation/dp/0312425791

AFAIR 'they' built a ginormous freeway through the middle of the everything and that contributed greatly to the whole thing falling apart.


----------

